# Dropbar endcap mirror?



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

I've seen a few guys riding with aero-looking mirrors that replace the endcap on dropbars, and was wondering if anyone has any experience with them and if there's a specific brand people recommend?

I've tried helmet mirrors before, but find them too distracting. The ones I've seen look nice and subtle, but wonder how well they work.

Thanks!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I've used these
Sprintech Bar-End Mirrors at BikeTiresDirect







on several bikes for several years. I like them a lot. There are other versions that are sleeker looking, but smaller and less adjustable.


----------



## MikeH2 (Jun 20, 2012)

I use this - The Italian Road Bike Mirror (IRBM) - on a couple bikes. It is a pain to position originally, but it does stay in place after that.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

I used the Sprintech mirror in JCavilia's post above for a number of years and it worked for me. Like in all small mirrors, objects do appear very small if they're some distance behind you, so I suggest that you never use it to see if you can make a left turn / U-turn or not. But it works extremely well for taking a look at a vehicle that's about to pass you to see if it's moved over to give you room.

We've had people come into shop claiming their Sprintech fell out as they were just riding along. In almost all cases, it did so because they never pushed the ball into the socket hard enough when attaching the mirror to the bar plug. It takes some force.

Bonus feature: it's easily removed and put back if you don't want / need it temporarily. I used to take it off when when riding with my old racing friends so they couldn't tell I had turned into a Fred.


----------



## BobDobalina (Aug 20, 2012)

JCavilia said:


> I've used these
> Sprintech Bar-End Mirrors at BikeTiresDirect
> View attachment 293610
> 
> on several bikes for several years. I like them a lot. There are other versions that are sleeker looking, but smaller and less adjustable.


I have these as well, ordered through Amazon. They're great. Only complaint is that they move around a lot, but I've heard some put tape on the ball end to hold them in place better. Not really a concern for me, though.

And yes, they're easy to pop out if you're going racing, then pop back in again for when you need them.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

BobDobalina said:


> Only complaint is that they move around a lot


Heard that too. But in my experience, they only move when they get bumped, and they are easily re-adjusted on the fly. In some way, that's actually a good feature since moving out of the way of whatever bumps it keeps the mirror from being broken.

Of course, a mirror that moves because of road vibrations is worthless. But the Sprintechs I've had have never done that.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

the sprintech looks good. Just ordered 3 sets, will let you know how they work out.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

obed said:


> the sprintech looks good. Just ordered 3 sets, will let you know how they work out.


Just occurred to me: I ruined a Sprintech bar plug once by hamfistedly banging it into the bar with a plastic mallet. The sharp edges of the bar cut into the rubber and damaged the plug bad enough for it to become useless. Point being: if the fit is very tight, lube the bar plug with some alcohol to seat it into the bar end.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Why haul around a mirror that you can't see crap in without taking your eyes off where your going? Just say'in!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

duriel said:


> Why haul around a mirror that you can't see crap in without taking your eyes off where your going? Just say'in!


Good question, but it doesn't relate to the Sprintech in which you can see a lot of crap, like a car just about to buzz you or worse. And really, you briefly take your eyes off where you're going all the time anyway while you're riding.

For what it's worth: the thing weighs 9 gram or so, so "haul around" is a bit misplaced here. Didn't mean to start a mirror-or-not debate. There must be 20 of those on RBR already.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

Sprintech makes IMO the best barend mirror and I've used them nearly 100% of the time on the road since getting hit in 2008.
They really hold their position well and the convex glass gives you a good field of view that lets you see what's happening at a glance.

Is it cool - probably not but that's never been a driving factor for me.

I'm very pro mirror from a safety first standpoint and Sprintech is the best (again IMO).


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I tried a bar end mirror like the Sprintech. Might have been a competitor.

I found I like it on the open road, but in traffic on my commuter I need something more wide-angle. Plus with all the stops and starts on my commute (47 stoplights or stop signs in the 9-mile round trip) I'd knock it out of whack with my knee once or twice a day.

Again, on the open road, it was just fine.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

duriel said:


> Why haul around a mirror that you can't see crap in without taking your eyes off where your going? Just say'in!


You know not whereof you speak, or you've never really tried to learn to use a mirror. You can see a lot more than "crap", and the distance you have to momentarily shift your gaze to check the mirror allows plenty of forward view in your peripheral vision, certainly much more than when you turn your head to look behind you.

If you choose not to use a mirror, that's cool. But please don't use erroneous arguments to discourage others from trying. Bottom line is mirrors do not in any way impair your ability to see where you're going, if you use them correctly.

What you're "hauling around" is about the weight of a swallow of water, BTW.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

I need to place an order for the Sprintech mirror. Nobody I rides w/ uses a mirror, but I think I'd be more comfortable w/ one. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

duriel said:


> Why haul around a mirror that you can't see crap in without taking your eyes off where your going? Just say'in!


How do you look behind yourself without taking your eyes off the road?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

JCavilia said:


> You know not whereof you speak, or you've never really tried to learn to use a mirror. You can see a lot more than "crap", and the distance you have to momentarily shift your gaze to check the mirror allows plenty of forward view in your peripheral vision, certainly much more than when you turn your head to look behind you.
> If you choose not to use a mirror, that's cool. But please don't use erroneous arguments to discourage others from trying. Bottom line is mirrors do not in any way impair your ability to see where you're going, if you use them correctly.
> What you're "hauling around" is about the weight of a swallow of water, BTW.


When he's used one for every ride for over 40 years, like me with my home-made ones, he might have an opinion worth listening to. Until then he should STFU.

I'll add to your last sentence - _"Bottom line is mirrors do not in any way impair your ability to see where you're going, if you use them correctly;_ *no more that in your car."* I wonder if he removed his car interior mirror?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

My concern with these bar end mirrors was that road vibration would make it difficult to see anything with the small mirror that they have. So, I've never tried them. For folks that use them, is that a real issue? Is the mirrow big enough?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

DaveG said:


> For folks that use them, is that a real issue? Is the mirrow big enough?


Road vibration was never an issue with any of my Sprintechs. I believe they're simply to light and held too tightly to be affected by that. As to size: yes, they are too small to check the traffic situation half a mile behind you. But that's not what they're designed to do. You use them to give a split-second look at something closing in on you rapidly. Out in the country, you've heard something behind you long before you take a quick look at your mirror.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

DaveG said:


> My concern with these bar end mirrors was that road vibration would make it difficult to see anything with the small mirror that they have. So, I've never tried them. For folks that use them, is that a real issue? Is the mirrow big enough?


Vibration is not an issue, in my experience. Yes, the mirrors are small, and the image is small because they are convex to widen the field of view. But I can certainly see approaching cars when they are hundreds of feet back, and the image is clear enough to gauge their distance and approach speed. And I'm very nearsighted and wear multifocal lenses, so I'm often looking through the wrong part of my specs and the image is a little out of focus. It's still plenty clear to be useful.

If you're at all interested, you should give them a try. It might not work for you, but there's no harm in trying.

I think a helmet- or glasses-mounted mirror, if you can use it, gives you a better field of view (I can't, because the glasses prescription makes too much distortion). If you've never tried mirrors I'd suggest trying that first. Some people think they look even more freddish than the hanldlebar ones; that's subjective.

These mirror debates sometimes have a peculiar dynamic. Some (not all) non-mirror-users seem to feel a need to justify their choice by denigrating the idea, and making up spurious arguments to discourage newbies from even trying it, rather than just saying, "I manage without it." Mirror partisans generally say, "try it," rather than "you're an idiot if you don't use a mirror."


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

*end cap mirror*

I have one on my bike for 2 years now and it works great. make sure you get the one that has the small ball on the end so you can adjust. I added a little duct tape to the ball end to tighten it and it worked like a charm. Doesn't vibrate or move at all. All I have to do when on the bars is look down and there it is. I hate to say it but cant ride without it now. All the guys I ride with always ask me is any cars are coming up. I wish they would get their own mirror. LOL I guess they think it looks weird on a 7000 bike


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

The Sprintech one is the only one of that type that I stock (and regularly sell out of). I tried a cheaper brand once. Once. I prefer only selling products that actually work. So, I carry the Sprintech mirrors.


----------



## Mckdaddy (Feb 8, 2014)

PlatyPius said:


> The Sprintech one is the only one of that type that I stock (and regularly sell out of). I tried a cheaper brand once. Once. I prefer only selling products that actually work. So, I carry the Sprintech mirrors.


Good to hear, thanks.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I am getting the sprintech because I like the way it looks, I currently use a different brand of mirror and it functions ok...for the folks who claim that mirrors vibrate and they can not see in them, all I can say is that is true to a minor degree, but the fact is I am not trying to shave with a striaght razor.. I just want to see something the size of a car..and for that, they do just fine. I wear goggles too, with a prescription lense insert...I have mulitfocus glasses and I can not keep them from sliding down my nose and I am always either looking over them and can not see sh!t or looking in the wrong focus... the goggles have a single vision lense insert...my far vision focus as I am not trying to read when i am riding. for me it is not about what someone else thinks I look like, it is about what makes me comfortable and increases my sense of safety.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

duriel said:


> Why haul around a mirror that you can't see crap in without taking your eyes off where your going? Just say'in!


Takes no longer than checking your rear view in your car. I've used these for years Third Eye Mirrors ? Bicycle Design

No vibration issues and easy to see from any hand position including aerobars


----------



## marc101 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello all. Long time lurker 2nd time poster. 

I just purchased a Sprintech Dropbar mirror single. I'll make sure to post my review after a couple rides. 

*Any tips or tricks for installing and operating the mirror?
*


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

Tranzition said:


> I've tried helmet mirrors before, but find them too distracting. The ones I've seen look nice and subtle, but wonder how well they work.


They don't. I tried two different endcap mirrors: one less convex, another more convex. Unfortunately there's no way to swing around the view cone of a bar-mounted mirror, i.e. there's no way to use it to "look around". To compensate for that one needs a wider view cone: use either a larger mirror or a more convex mirror. Large mirror was out of question on bar end, so I tried a more convex one. But convex mirror makes things smaller. It becomes almost impossible to make things out in that mirror, unless you move your head really really close to it. Now add any road-induced vibrations... Verdict: useless. 

If you want a mirror, it should be mounted on your head, close to your eyes. That way it is always in your peripheral vision, it gives you a wide cone of view (despite being small), it allows you to look around by moving your head and it does not vibrate on rough roads.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I use a Zefal Spy Bicycle Mirror. It attaches to the bar anywhere you want although I usually put it near the end of my drop bars. 
The good thing is that it attaches with a rubber strap so you can attach or remove it in a few seconds. Great for use on multiple bikes. 
Even with my sketchy vision, I've found it very easy to see behind me. Occasionally it will get out of adjustment but that too is easy to align.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

AndreyT said:


> If you want a mirror, it should be mounted on your head, close to your eyes.


I agree, I tried an Italian road bike mirror and found it useless. You can't see cars until they're right on top of you. Luckily the seller has a good return policy so you're only out the cost of return shipping. I'm back to my Take-A-Look mirror which I wear on the road and remove on the bike path. 

I use a Mirrycle on my Tiagra equipped utility drop bar bike and do find it works well due to the large size of the mirror. Unfortunately it doesn't work on the newer Shimano STI shifters with under bar tape mounted cables.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

When you put the plug into the handlebar end, put a rubber band in the hole, then the mirror portion. That will hold the mirror in place and keeps it nice and steady.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> Verdict: useless.
> 
> If you want a mirror, it should be mounted on your head, close to your eyes.





> I agree, I tried an Italian road bike mirror and found it useless. You can't see cars until they're right on top of you.


Your experience, clearly not everyone's. I can see cars at least a couple of hundred feet away with the Sprintech mirrors.


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

Dunbar said:


> I use a Mirrycle on my Tiagra equipped utility drop bar bike and do find it works well due to the large size of the mirror. Unfortunately it doesn't work on the newer Shimano STI shifters with under bar tape mounted cables.


I have one of these, and think it’s the best mirror around. It’s so close to your normal field of vision that you barely have to move your eyes to check it, unlike a bar end mirror. Unfortunately they only fit Shimano STI levers from spring of 2010 and earlier (details at Mirrycle’s web site).


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

seacoaster said:


> I have one of these, and think it’s the best mirror around. It’s so close to your normal field of vision that you barely have to move your eyes to check it, unlike a bar end mirror. Unfortunately they only fit Shimano STI levers from spring of 2010 and earlier (details at Mirrycle’s web site).


Those are nice mirrors, but I was thinking if you ever crash or lay your bike down. If the mirror hit hard enough, you break that part of the shifter off as well. I could be wrong, but it's just a thought.


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

George M said:


> Those are nice mirrors, but I was thinking if you ever crash or lay your bike down. If the mirror hit hard enough, you break that part of the shifter off as well. I could be wrong, but it's just a thought.



That was my thought too. Been using the sprintech for 3 years that I bought from a local shop. Without it I would feel naked. Where I ride there is lots of sand so turning your head around could mean going down fast if you hit it.


----------



## BobDobalina (Aug 20, 2012)

[QUOTEdon'trge M;4591350]Those are nice mirrors, but I was thinking if you ever crash or lay your bike down. If the mirror hit hard enough, you break that part of the shifter off as well. I could be wrong, but it's just a thought.[/QUOTE]

I had one and I don't think that'd be a problem. There are multiple points of articulation that would give. It is a great mirror, but I got a newer bike and it didn't fit my shifters.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Try one of these, you'll never go back. 
View attachment 293662


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

George M said:


> Those are nice mirrors, but I was thinking if you ever crash or lay your bike down. If the mirror hit hard enough, you break that part of the shifter off as well. I could be wrong, but it's just a thought.


It might break the little Mirrycle mount off but I doubt it would do any harm to the shifter. Now you may not be able to install another one after a crash if you damaged where it mounts on the shifter. Mirrycle sells replacement mirrors for like $5 if you ever crack them (I did the first time I installed mine LOL.)


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I got a bathroom vanity mirror at HD, it has a place to store my snacks for the cookie stop. Just screwed it on the handlebars just high enough so I can look over it.


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

MerlinAma said:


> I use a Zefal Spy Bicycle Mirror. It attaches to the bar anywhere you want although I usually put it near the end of my drop bars.
> The good thing is that it attaches with a rubber strap so you can attach or remove it in a few seconds. Great for use on multiple bikes.
> Even with my sketchy vision, I've found it very easy to see behind me. Occasionally it will get out of adjustment but that too is easy to align.


I use one of the Zefal's as well and I am happy with it. I went w/o using a mirror for years; now I feel naked without one.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Your experience, clearly not everyone's. I can see cars at least a couple of hundred feet away with the Sprintech mirrors.


Only if your bars are pointed in the right direction. What do you do the rest of the time?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Rogus said:


> Only if your bars are pointed in the right direction. What do you do the rest of the time?


Apparently, you vastly overestimate the angular deflection of the handlebar when riding a bicycle at speeds over 3 mph. Been riding much, with a bar-mounted mirror?


----------



## Soaring Vulture (Jun 25, 2013)

I got a CycleAware Roadie, which has the same configuration as the Sprintech. The only problem with it is that the mirror itself has some distortion, making things look a bit warped. There's no vibration and the angle of view is adequate (the mirror is convex).


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

wim said:


> Apparently, you vastly overestimate the angular deflection of the handlebar when riding a bicycle at speeds over 3 mph. Been riding much, with a bar-mounted mirror?


Haha! Yep, until I switched to a helmet mounted mirror and found it to be a huge improvement. There's always the same debate about mirrors. At least a mirror on the handlebars is better than none at all.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

heezzzzzus-christo....just because there is a silly debate over mirrors on bikes (i prefer shoe mirrors myself) im going to order some. thanks for getting me into action. :thumbsup:


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

the sprintech mirrors came in Friday... I did not feel like messing with them so I did not mount them for yesterdays ride, but mounted them on two of my bikes yesterday afternoon. I put tape on the mirror ball for one installation and mounted the other just like the instructions say.
This morning went for my ride on the domane with the sprintech mirror with out the tape. I rode on rough pavement with pot holes, I rode over some rough dirt trails and on some smooth cement bike trails....no movement of the mirror, it stayed right in place...no noticeable vibration issues and I could see traffic coming up on me just fine..
I got the sets, so I have mirrors on both sides, but I only looked in the right side mirror a couple of times (I kept forgetting it was there, not used to having one on that side). The mirrors are much easier to see with out much in the way of head movement than I had expected. I left the Blackburn mirror on for the ride to get a comparison and even though the Blackburn was larger, I found the sprintech to be just as effective and in fact easier to see, at the end of the ride, I removed the Blackburn. I liked them well enough that I am going to go ahead and mount the third set on the wife's road bike.
as a side note, the bike looks much better with these mirrors on it than it did with the Blackburn mirror sticking out from the handlebar.


----------



## sinker (Sep 4, 2009)

Another satisfied Sprintech user. It did start to get loose after a year, but a layer of black electrical tape around the ball took care of that.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

I appreciate the experience shared in this thread. I'm going to check the LBS to see if they carry this type of mirror.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

SpeedNeeder said:


> I appreciate the experience shared in this thread. I'm going to check the LBS to see if they carry this type of mirror.


Lots of imitations from other companies. IMO, they don't quite work as well as the Sprintech. And if you lose or damage one part of the assembly, you can get a replacement quickly from the Sprintech U.S. distributor (ProNet Inc.)


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks guys, Sprintechs it is!


----------



## RotatingShifts (Nov 12, 2006)

wim said:


> Bonus feature: it's easily removed and put back if you don't want / need it temporarily. I used to take it off when when riding with my old racing friends so they couldn't tell I had turned into a Fred.


Don't worry about that -- they already know!


----------



## RotatingShifts (Nov 12, 2006)

marc101 said:


> Hello all. Long time lurker 2nd time poster.
> 
> *Any tips or tricks for installing and operating the mirror?
> *


Several -- embedded in various posts in this thread!


----------



## RotatingShifts (Nov 12, 2006)

duriel said:


> I got a bathroom vanity mirror at HD, it has a place to store my snacks for the cookie stop. Just screwed it on the handlebars just high enough so I can look over it.


Now that's a great idea! ;-)

But I'd never put a mirror on my bike -- just think of the 7 years of bad luck you'll have each time you break it!!!


----------



## ebb2 (Mar 2, 2002)

I don't have any experience with end-cap mirrors, but I do use the Bike-Eye. Bike-Eye - Now selling internationally as well as the UK!
It is a great product, easy to install and I can just make a quick glance down to check the road.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm thinking all I would see was my knee?


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

SpeedNeeder said:


> I'm thinking all I would see was my knee?



.....or ones balls.....which may not be a bad thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

....hurry....someone think up a techno-gadget for a tiny camera that mounts to the seatpost, shooting backwards and projects the image (wirelessly) "heads up" style on the inside of my Smith pivlocks....figure that one out, and you are golden. :thumbsup:


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

adjusted properly you do not really see yourself much if any...just like the rear view mirror in your car, if you are seeing too much of the side of your car you are not seeing what is coming up behind/beside you...
I have now ridden the bike without the tape on the ball joints and i had no vibration issues or movement of the mirror on that one either...
I think they must have improved the material of the insert into the bar too, I had no issue with installation, no major effort to get them in, just a push and turn with my hand.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

SpeedNeeder said:


> I'm thinking all I would see was my knee?


Just to clarify, I was talking to ebb2, not obed!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

obed said:


> I think they must have improved the material of the insert into the bar too, I had no issue with installation, no major effort to get them in, just a push and turn with my hand.


Handlebar inside diameters differ. The bar that so fiercely resisted plug installation was a Velo Orange Grand Cru drop bar, which is a bit of an odd duck. It has a slightly smaller inside diameter than most other drop bars.


----------



## JackV1 (Apr 16, 2014)

I am very happy with the Cycle Star model 901/2 bicycle mirror from Busch & Müller ("B&H"). The mirror is made of real glass, so you get a clear view that is much less distorted than the metalized-plastic mirrors. The mounting system is very secure, and the mirror does not vibrate while riding. The B&H mirrors are available in two diameters, and if you prefer a mirror with a stem, two lengths are available in addition to the direct mount that I prefer. Mirrors from Peter White Cycles


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

duriel said:


> Why haul around a mirror that you can't see crap in without taking your eyes off where your going? Just say'in!



Ant yet to turn you have to look behind you thus "taking your eyes off where your going". I don't use a mirror but the utility makes sense, as does being able to look around while riding.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Dubble post edited.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

duriel said:


> Why haul around a mirror that you can't see crap in without taking your eyes off where your going? Just say'in!


So you don't use the mirror in your car then? Just askin'.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

I bought the Sprinttech one about a year ago. Now I won't ride without one.


----------



## marpilli (Mar 13, 2014)

JackV1 said:


> I am very happy with the Cycle Star model 901/2 bicycle mirror from Busch & Müller ("B&H"). The mirror is made of real glass, so you get a clear view that is much less distorted than the metalized-plastic mirrors. The mounting system is very secure, and the mirror does not vibrate while riding. The B&H mirrors are available in two diameters, and if you prefer a mirror with a stem, two lengths are available in addition to the direct mount that I prefer. Mirrors from Peter White Cycles
> View attachment 297401
> View attachment 297402


I hate to dredge up an old post... But, this mirror is exactly what I've been looking for (glass, bar-end mirror) and I have a question for anyone who uses it.

Does it move around when riding on rough (or gravel) roads? 

I've searched around for mentions of this mirror on other sites and not found any. Thanks!


----------



## JackV1 (Apr 16, 2014)

As I mentioned in my original post "the mirror does not vibrate while riding" and it does not move around when riding on rough (or gravel) roads. I am using the version with the smaller of the two sizes of mirror and the direct mount, as shown in the photos, so my comment applies only to that version. I cannot comment on the larger diameter mirror or the version with the stem mount. I have been using this mirror since March 2014, and I have had no problems with it.


----------



## marpilli (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you for the response. The version you show is the version I'm after (60mm mirror).


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Just me, but I would take the Sprintech over that any day. More aero, kidney shaped viewpoint and not it the way of hands in the drops. If you're riding the right side of the road you only need the Sprintech for the left side drop and they are available in various colors to blend in with bar tape.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

A couple of tips that I've learned the hard way. Most of us stuff the bar tape and use the plug, or mirror in this case, to hold the end. This creates a few issues with the size of the fins on the spintec. 

This first thing you need to do is to remove the mirror from the socket before installing. this ball joint relies on pressure from compression by the bar itself to keep the ball joint tight and will be much harder to insert into the bar end with the ball still in the joint. Once you have the female end plug installed (female part of the ball joint), you can wet the ball (spit works) and push it into the socket with some difficulty.

For most bars, the spintech insertion plug is ideally suited for bartape that does not depend on the endplug for termination (fairly rare nowadays but still available). For use with ordinary bar tape you will likely need to trim a bit off the insertion fins in order to force it past the tucked in bar tape. The trick is in figuring out, first, is it necessary on my bars and second, how much? Too much will make the ball joint unnecessarily loose because of lack of compression, and too little will not allow insertion. 

In spite of some trial and error, this is, in my opinion, the best mirror solution that I've seen and used.


marc101 said:


> Hello all. Long time lurker 2nd time poster.
> 
> I just purchased a Sprintech Dropbar mirror single. I'll make sure to post my review after a couple rides.
> 
> ...


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes, insert the plug into the bars without the mirror attached. I have 2 bicycles with Cinelli cork and the plug fit without modification. Perhaps some patience required.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Question to Sprintech bar end mirror users, how steady is the ball & socket design? Couple years ago, I was deciding between Italian Mirror and Sprintech but I thought the adjustable feature of Sprintech may wear out over time so I went with Italian Mirror. It's been fine but now that I'm searching for another mirror for my second bike, I thought I would ask around. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

bvber said:


> Question to Sprintech bar end mirror users, how steady is the ball & socket design? Couple years ago, I was deciding between Italian Mirror and Sprintech but I thought the adjustable feature of Sprintech may wear out over time so I went with Italian Mirror. It's been fine but now that I'm searching for another mirror for my second bike, I thought I would ask around. Thanks in advance.


It can get a little loose sometimes, especially if it gets contaminated with grease and the like from the road, sweat, etc. If mine start slipping on bumps, I take off the whole assembly and wash both parts with soap and rinse well. That usually restores the proper level of friction. In some handlebars the plug fits more loosely, and you can wrap some tape around it so it fits tighter and squeezes the ball tighter. 

Bottom line: not a problem, and the adjustability I find a big plus. It's easy enough to move so that if my head position changes (say going from upright climbing on the tops to getting very low in the drops for a headwind or descent), a brief touch puts the mirror in the perfect position.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

In my experience, it has not been an issue at all. Yes, I can bump it getting up out of the saddle to climb, but that's quickly remedied and does not normally happen. I cannot believe all those years without one as the traffic in my area is clearly much more dangerous nowadays. Wish I had had it years ago when a right-turning vehicle completely ran me over. Would have certainly saved me a lot of grief if not my life.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Fwiw, I also find the Sprintech mirrors to be paintable to match either frame or bar tape. Actually comes out pretty nice by masking the mirror surface and spraying the plastic. I have repainted 2 now bright red, one had been white, the other yellow.


----------



## deepakvrao (Dec 18, 2008)

Been using the Sprintech for years. Very happy, but now planning to give the Zefal Spy and the Spin a try.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

deepakvrao said:


> but now planning to give the *Zefal Spy*


I tried Zefal Spy and I wouldn't recommend it. The mirror surface isn't very good compared to Italian Mirror. Images are fuzzy and badly distorted. It's cheap and you get what you pay for.


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

You cannot go wrong with the 3rd eye bicycle mirror;

View attachment 312696


----------



## GammaDriver (Jul 6, 2007)

ebb2 said:


> I don't have any experience with end-cap mirrors, but I do use the Bike-Eye. Bike-Eye - Now selling internationally as well as the UK!
> It is a great product, easy to install and I can just make a quick glance down to check the road.


I like this idea. I may get one in the coming month.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

I agree. This is the best mirror of the many I have tried.


JCavilia said:


> I've used these
> Sprintech Bar-End Mirrors at BikeTiresDirect
> View attachment 293610
> 
> on several bikes for several years. I like them a lot. There are other versions that are sleeker looking, but smaller and less adjustable.


----------



## GammaDriver (Jul 6, 2007)

SwiftSolo said:


> I agree. This is the best mirror of the many I have tried.


I've read a ton of reviews that state that they break off at the pivot after just a few weeks of riding. How long have yours lasted?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

GammaDriver said:


> I've read a ton of reviews that state that they break off at the pivot after just a few weeks of riding. How long have yours lasted?


The one on my roadie has been going on for 1.5 years or so...AKA since I got it (10,000 miles or so).

One on my Bigfoot dropbar rig has 4 months on it (3,000 miles)


I don't get how people break them off at the pivot. Thing with the mirror, once it is in the plug is a bit of a bastard to remove maybe that is what they are doing.


----------



## glenncz (Aug 24, 2012)

I road w/o a mirror for a long time but have been using this mirror for a year. Now I wouldn't ride w/o it and I look at riders who don't have one as taking an unnecessary chance. 

It won't protect you from a driver doing the wrong thing or not paying attention. But, IMHO many cycling accidents are likely caused by bad behavior of the cyclist, NOT the driver. No doubt we often sway left off the center line for our own safety. Also, often the white line is pot holed or general bad pavement. So before you sway left you check the mirror. Usually I can hear cars coming up on me and I take appropriate action. But what if you are flying downhill at 35mph or faster and you want to give yourself a little more room. Are you going to swivel your head backward and take your eyes off the pavement? If I'm crossing the road for a left turn, a quick look in the mirror is my first move to prepare for the turn before I look. Sometimes you just want to take the middle of the road, often times actually on the country roads I ride, this inexpensive mirror is a cheap insurance policy. Get one!

One more point - this mirror holds the view whether you are riding upright or in the drops.


----------



## gearloose (Feb 25, 2007)

I tried one like unto a Sprintech, but I don't remember the brand. It would not stay adjusted. I installed it on the right hand side for better vision on group rides. I've been using the ThirdEye bar-end on the left side on my road bikes and have had good luck with them. On rough/bad chip seal roads, I do get some vibration, but I can still see well enough to get by.


----------



## GammaDriver (Jul 6, 2007)

gearloose said:


> I tried one like unto a Sprintech, but I don't remember the brand. It would not stay adjusted. I installed it on the right hand side for better vision on group rides. I've been using the ThirdEye bar-end on the left side on my road bikes and have had good luck with them. On rough/bad chip seal roads, I do get some vibration, but I can still see well enough to get by.


I can't see using a mirror that large with the wind resistance we're already fighting at 22 to 24 MPH.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

With something like a Sprintech, it's quite likely that there will be no wind resistance when in the drops.


----------

